# ***Turnips at 536*** [Closed]



## OtterFloof (May 10, 2020)

Hello all,
I know it's almost Sunday, which means it's time for last minute Turnip selling!
The nook's cranny at my friend's island is *buying turnips at 536.

Entry fee: 1NMT or 10% of IGB (from selling turnips)

Please comment the following info:  
Name: 
Island:
Number of trips:  *

(I will send you dodo code when ready!)

-Please be quick when coming/going
-Please don't trample flowers
-Please do not wonder island

Thanks!​


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit!
*Name: *Finch
*Island: *Ashdew
*Number of trips:* 4


----------



## A_Spud (May 10, 2020)

Oh, hello! May I come?

Name: Aveline
Island: Comona
No. Of trips: 1


----------



## OtterFloof (May 10, 2020)

A_Spud said:


> Oh, hello! May I come?
> 
> Name: Aveline
> Island: Comona
> No. Of trips: 1


Sure, What is your:
1. Name:
2. Island:
3. How many trips will you need?:


----------



## Laudine (May 10, 2020)

Ooh may I come?

*Name: *Laudine
*Island: *Lunatea
*Number of trips:* 2


----------



## A_Spud (May 10, 2020)

Edited my original post. Sorry, I


OtterFloof said:


> Sure, What is your:
> 1. Name:
> 2. Island:
> 3. How many trips will you need?:




I have edited my OG post. Sorry, I accidentally hit the post button. x')


----------



## babochoreom (May 10, 2020)

Hi! Would love to come over & sell em turnips!

*Name: *Babo
*Island: *La Lotte
*Number of trips:* 1


----------



## Brendies (May 10, 2020)

Bree 
Luna Isle 
1 trip- i have 1 NMT for entry


----------



## twins (May 10, 2020)

*Name: *Allyson
*Island: *Dynamite
*Number of trips:*  1


----------



## Lightmare (May 10, 2020)

*Name: Katerina
Island: Floaroma
Number of trips:* 1


----------



## yeeeliah (May 10, 2020)

Name: Hails
Island: coolbeans
Number of trips: 1


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (May 10, 2020)

Name: あぽ
Island: ろっぽんぎ
Number of trips: 4

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kayy (May 10, 2020)

OtterFloof said:


> Hello all,
> I know it's almost Sunday, which means it's time for last minute Turnip selling!
> The nook's cranny at my friend's island is *buying turnips at 536.
> 
> ...


Name: Kaylin 
Island: Candy
Number of trips: 1


----------



## Babo (May 10, 2020)

Name: Babo
Island: Chich~*v*>
Number of trips: 9

Thank youuu


----------



## kingfriday (May 10, 2020)

Name : Alex
Island: Macondo
Number of Trips: 1


----------



## CaramellNeko (May 10, 2020)

May I come, please? 

Name: Vanessa
Island: Tethe'alla
Number of trips: 2


----------



## katherg (May 10, 2020)

Hi I’d love to come!! 
Name: katherg
Island: corona
Number of trips: 1
thanks!!


----------



## Rosch (May 10, 2020)

Name: Rosch
Island: Flexmont
Number of trips: 1 

Many thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Ayarii (May 10, 2020)

Name: Alice
Island: Fantasy
Number of trips: 1


----------



## elo-chan (May 10, 2020)

Yay thank you! I've been looking for a turnips trip 
Name: Vivi
Island: Rakuen
Number of trips: 2


----------



## SeraphicOrder (May 10, 2020)

*Name: Daniel
Island: East Isles
Number of trips: 2

thank you *


----------



## princesskyochan (May 10, 2020)

Is this still open? I'm super screwed if it's not, I have been busy all week and invested close to 500k in turnips

Name: Kyo
Island: Neapolitan
Number of Trips: 2


----------



## OtterFloof (May 10, 2020)

Hello everyone!
I would like to let you know that the island is still open! 
It's just taking a while to get through everyone, so please remain patient!
*(Comments that have been 'Liked' already received dodo code)*

Thank you!


----------



## n00b (May 10, 2020)

*Name: N00b
Island: COVID19
Number of trips: 4*

Thank you!!!
Will pay NMT


----------



## Lemon-Crosssing (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to visit！

Name: れもん
Island: かっこん島
Number of trips: 2


----------



## DeadlyKindness999 (May 10, 2020)

Name: Rob64
Island: StarFall
Trips: 2

I'd like to visit please


----------



## starwind068 (May 10, 2020)

Hi, i would like to come sell turnips if u are still open
name: Lena
island: Oasis
1 trip
thank you


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 10, 2020)

Are you still open?

I am willing to tip for every visit!

*Name:* Niko
*Island: *Kamogawa
*Trips:* 2


----------



## a pomeranian (May 10, 2020)

OtterFloof said:


> Hello all,
> I know it's almost Sunday, which means it's time for last minute Turnip selling!
> The nook's cranny at my friend's island is *buying turnips at 536.
> 
> ...



*Name: Marzi
Island: Pan
Number of trips:* 1


----------

